# Amy in the garden having fun



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

YouTube - Movie.wmv


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

loved the video, she made me laugh, shes so sweet, exploring the garden and then wanting to pounce on ginger, love it.
michelle xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute especially stalking ginger :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Aha the big wild cat stalking through the jungle :lol: great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks glad you liked the movie and pictures


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, enjoying a romp around the garden x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Gazing at the Ginger Cat and garden


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)




----------

